# Pedal dust caps.



## Rivnut (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone know of a source for pedal dust caps?  The kid who originally owned this bike apparently never used the kick stand; the pedal caps are are dented and scratched beyond belief.  Middle weight 1959 Schwinn waffle pedals for a boys bike.
Thanks, Ed


----------

